# Hi, my name is Deno and I love Trump....



## Deno

I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...

I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...

My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,

shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....

I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who

is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.   

My wife and I both still work........

We have two big bad black German Sheperds

and a cat.... Life is good


----------



## saveliberty

Sounds perfect, why did you want to mess it up and come here?  

We house broke most of the liberals here.  

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome Deno! I seem to remember you from somewhere. I was Mr. Rogers.

It's obligatory for you to meet the USMB mascot, it has a little something for everyone!


----------



## mdk

Welcome, Deno!


----------



## Eaglewings

saveliberty said:


> Sounds perfect, why did you want to mess it up and come here?
> 
> We house broke most of the liberals here.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy.



I-Deno about that.... 












Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good












.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Welcome aboard


----------



## DrLove

Hi Deno and welcome - but we can't help you with your Trump love. 

You'll have to find a good antidote - Roy Moore maybe?


----------



## Hossfly

Welcome, Deno! Got any money to loan? Marion Morrison is broke as usual.


----------



## OldLady

Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!


Deno, everybody hates her. Welcome!


----------



## Dalia

Welcome a board....


----------



## Ropey

Welcome to the forum deno.  There's a lot of empty stools on account of the leftists having tears and runs in their hose and have to stand, so sit down if you're a conservative.

If you're a liberal, get some pantyhose glue.


----------



## Dalia

Ce sont des pleureurs, crying lefties...


Real Assholes with me lately looking for some fight ​


----------



## Hossfly

Ropey said:


> Welcome to the forum deno.  There's a lot of empty stools on account of the leftists having tears and runs in their hose and have to stand, so sit down if you're a conservative.
> 
> If you're a liberal, get some pantyhose glue.


C'mon Ropey, read the OP title. He's cool.


----------



## Ropey

Hossfly said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum deno.  There's a lot of empty stools on account of the leftists having tears and runs in their hose and have to stand, so sit down if you're a conservative.
> 
> If you're a liberal, get some pantyhose glue.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Ropey, read the OP title. He's cool.
Click to expand...


That was my nice welcome, but whatcha gonna do?



I have to get a generalization about the left in as well.


----------



## miketx

Dalia said:


> Ce sont des pleureurs, crying lefties...
> 
> 
> Real Assholes with me lately looking for some fight ​



My favorite version.


----------



## Dalia

miketx said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ce sont des pleureurs, crying lefties...
> 
> 
> Real Assholes with me lately looking for some fight ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite version.
Click to expand...

True, great song for the lefties on November 8.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hossfly said:


> Welcome, Deno! Got any money to loan? Marion Morrison is broke as usual.


----------



## mamooth

How sweet. Fresh meat.
   --- Freddy Krueger


----------



## DarkFury

Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good


Welcome Trump supporter!


----------



## Boss

Welcome Deno!


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome Deno! Have fun always. Looks like you are doing a good job.


----------



## Deno

saveliberty said:


> Sounds perfect, why did you want to mess it up and come here?
> 
> We house broke most of the liberals here.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy.


 
Thank you and that was funny....


----------



## Deno

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome Deno! I seem to remember you from somewhere. I was Mr. Rogers.
> 
> It's obligatory for you to meet the USMB mascot, it has a little something for everyone!
> 
> 
> Thanks Duke...


----------



## Deno

OldLady said:


> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!


 
I really don't hate anyone and if you live in Florida
you need get a detector and hit the beach after the next hurricane.


----------



## Deno

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!
> 
> 
> 
> Deno, everybody hates her. Welcome!
Click to expand...

 
You guys are funny and she seems sweet......


----------



## skye

Welcome!


----------



## rightwinger

Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good


Welcome

We were short a couple of conservatives


----------



## Deno

Dalia said:


> Welcome a board....
> 
> View attachment 161361


 
Thank you....

I just noticed you live in France....cool beans..

Is this a great world we live in or what....


----------



## Deno

mamooth said:


> How sweet. Fresh meat.
> --- Freddy Krueger


 

Thanks Freddy...I love verbal warfare...


----------



## Zander

Welcome aboard Deno.


----------



## Deno

Thank all of you guys for your warm welcome...

This seems like a nice place with good people...


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good





Fuck you Deno.


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> Thank all of you guys for your warm welcome...
> 
> This seems like a nice place with good people...




For the second time, fuck you deno.


----------



## Hossfly

Deno said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't hate anyone and if you live in Florida
> you need get a detector and hit the beach after the next hurricane.
Click to expand...


Don't underestimate OldLady, Deno. She's mean as a snake, kicks like a mule and was pen pals with Roosevelt.


----------



## Crixus

Hossfly said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't hate anyone and if you live in Florida
> you need get a detector and hit the beach after the next hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate OldLady, Deno. She's mean as a snake, kicks like a mule and was pen pals with Roosevelt.
Click to expand...



Has a coxkandballs to.


----------



## skye

Crixus said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
Click to expand...



what's your problem?


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good


I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...


----------



## Moonglow

Dalia said:


> Welcome a board....
> 
> View attachment 161361


Make America Fat Again~It's working!!


----------



## Crixus

skye said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
Click to expand...



It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.


----------



## skye

Crixus said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
Click to expand...


So? 

Millions of people like/love Trump!

I love Trump too!


----------



## Crixus

skye said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
Click to expand...



I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.


----------



## Deno

Crixus said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank all of you guys for your warm welcome...
> 
> This seems like a nice place with good people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second time, fuck you deno.
Click to expand...

 
Back at you ass hole


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank all of you guys for your warm welcome...
> 
> This seems like a nice place with good people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the second time, fuck you deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back at you ass hole
Click to expand...



There you go. Good start. Now pick a trump thread slide on the knucks and get to swinging.


----------



## Deno

Moonglow said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
Click to expand...

 

They are very well trained and well behaved.


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
Click to expand...

You said they were bad dogs....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauges are made for liberal pussys
> 
> and you not liking President Donald J. Trump
> 
> tells me you have shit for brains....
> 
> Let me know when you want to start the shit.......
Click to expand...








You do sound you have a lot of shit issues...


----------



## Deno

Crixus said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
Click to expand...

 

16 gauges are made for liberal pussys

and you not liking President Donald J. Trump

tells me you have shit for brains....

Let me know when you want to start the shit.......


----------



## Deno

Moonglow said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
Click to expand...

 
They are, but in a good way.....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
Click to expand...

So you are black also, since you be  stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...


----------



## Deno

Moonglow said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
Click to expand...

 
What?

They are two outstanding guard dogs...

I am the white guy in my avatar....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> They are two outstanding guard dogs...
> 
> I am the white guy in my avatar....
Click to expand...

I am a yellow guy in mine but that doesn't allay any fears from you being black...


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Deno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauges are made for liberal pussys
> 
> and you not liking President Donald J. Trump
> 
> tells me you have shit for brains....
> 
> Let me know when you want to start the shit.......
Click to expand...




Mm, not a liberal, I’m cool with pussy, and my guns swing faster and shoot all day. ! Ammo is costly though. 12 for ducks and such, 16 for every thing else.sometimes I grab the old 410. Awesom.


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> They are two outstanding guard dogs...
> 
> I am the white guy in my avatar....
Click to expand...



Don’t see dogs. And the white guy looks like bill dance.


----------



## Deno

Crixus said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauges are made for liberal pussys
> 
> and you not liking President Donald J. Trump
> 
> tells me you have shit for brains....
> 
> Let me know when you want to start the shit.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm, not a liberal, I’m cool with pussy, and my guns swing faster and shoot all day. ! Ammo is costly though. 12 for ducks and such, 16 for every thing else.sometimes I grab the old 410. Awesom.
Click to expand...

 
When I was younger I would kill anything that moved....

Just like my Dad and my Grandpa I have gotten

soft in my old age, I still love to shoot though....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauges are made for liberal pussys
> 
> and you not liking President Donald J. Trump
> 
> tells me you have shit for brains....
> 
> Let me know when you want to start the shit.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm, not a liberal, I’m cool with pussy, and my guns swing faster and shoot all day. ! Ammo is costly though. 12 for ducks and such, 16 for every thing else.sometimes I grab the old 410. Awesom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was younger I would kill anything that moved....
> 
> Just like my Dad and my Grandpa I have gotten
> 
> soft in my old age, I still love to shoot though....
Click to expand...

Shoot off yer mouth...But hello and welcome. This is the place where we relive our youth as we get closer to the setting sun of our lifespan.....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going to happen sometime, may as be now. Deno will understand soon. He openly admitted he likes trump. That’s like running around a candle display covred in gas here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Millions of people like/love Trump!
> 
> I love Trump too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t like Trump, I do like the mess he makes. Not Justin Denos balls here, just being all USMB. Bring your thick skin Dino. I like shot guns to. Big fan of 16 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauges are made for liberal pussys
> 
> and you not liking President Donald J. Trump
> 
> tells me you have shit for brains....
> 
> Let me know when you want to start the shit.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm, not a liberal, I’m cool with pussy, and my guns swing faster and shoot all day. ! Ammo is costly though. 12 for ducks and such, 16 for every thing else.sometimes I grab the old 410. Awesom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was younger I would kill anything that moved....
> 
> Just like my Dad and my Grandpa I have gotten
> 
> soft in my old age, I still love to shoot though....
Click to expand...

So you shot your foot?


----------



## Deno

Crixus said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> 
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> They are two outstanding guard dogs...
> 
> I am the white guy in my avatar....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t see dogs. And the white guy looks like bill dance.
Click to expand...

 
Here's my male, his name is Dex....


----------



## Crixus

Deno said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> They are two outstanding guard dogs...
> 
> I am the white guy in my avatar....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t see dogs. And the white guy looks like bill dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's my male, his name is Dex....
> 
> View attachment 161877
Click to expand...



Mm. Looks like that ball needs throwing.


----------



## Hossfly

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you dogs misbehave so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well trained and well behaved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said they were bad dogs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are, but in a good way.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are black also, since you be are stuck on 1970's jive turkey descriptions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> They are two outstanding guard dogs...
> 
> I am the white guy in my avatar....
Click to expand...

Pay no attention to Moonbeam. He's kept locked in the basement at all times, We never could figger how he manages to get out.


----------



## Boss

Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.


----------



## Moonglow

Boss said:


> Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.


I am sure you have measured both his head and his IQ...with tongue only....rather acutely  at that....


----------



## flacaltenn

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> We were short a couple of conservatives
Click to expand...


Yeah.. RightWinger is our Diversity Compliance Officer.  He controls USMB immigration quotas.  So if he says we're a couple conservatives short.  He oughta know. He's gonna want to know your preferred Pronoun, daily gender and race declaration forms and all that.. 

Welcome..  See ya around.. 

Hey RightWinger -- you fill that basket of deplorables order yet???


----------



## frigidweirdo

Deno said:


> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good



Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.

Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.


----------



## OldLady

Crixus said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't hate anyone and if you live in Florida
> you need get a detector and hit the beach after the next hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate OldLady, Deno. She's mean as a snake, kicks like a mule and was pen pals with Roosevelt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has a coxkandballs to.
Click to expand...

do not


----------



## rightwinger

flacaltenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> We were short a couple of conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.. RightWinger is our Diversity Compliance Officer.  He controls USMB immigration quotas.  So if he says we're a couple conservatives short.  He oughta know. He's gonna want to know your preferred Pronoun, daily gender and race declaration forms and all that..
> 
> Welcome..  See ya around..
> 
> Hey RightWinger -- you fill that basket of deplorables order yet???
Click to expand...


Gunna need a bigger basket


----------



## Deno

Boss said:


> Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.


 
Thank you Boss...

But to tell you the truth, that is

kind of insulting to Dex........


----------



## Boss

Deno said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Boss...
> 
> But to tell you the truth, that is
> 
> kind of insulting to Dex........
Click to expand...



Well as you can see by their posts, I was being very generous to them. Sorry Dex.


----------



## Deno

frigidweirdo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
Click to expand...

 


I know I don't know it all and neither do you....

I think the reason you put us on ignore is you

can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.

Lets see if we can't prove my point....

Why are liberals against voter id's ?

There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like

hillary did. Answer that question and feel free

to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.


----------



## Deno

Moonglow said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have measured both his head and his IQ...with tongue only....rather acutely  at that....
Click to expand...

 
You seem to be a POS.....


----------



## Lewdog

Deno said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
Click to expand...



Are you for following the Constitution?


----------



## Deno

Lewdog said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
Click to expand...

 
Of course I am....


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbeam and Circus have the collective IQ of about half what Dex has.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have measured both his head and his IQ...with tongue only....rather acutely  at that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be a POS.....
Click to expand...

We should get along considering you are also..


----------



## Hossfly

Deno said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
Click to expand...


You're not obligated to answer stupid questions, Deno.


----------



## bodecea

Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?


----------



## Deno

Hossfly said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not obligated to answer stupid questions, Deno.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?


 

You liberals are definitely wired strange.

I like your avatar, that's that community organizer

what's his name............isn't it?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Deno said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
Click to expand...


No, I don't know it all, and you don't know it all. 

It's funny how you think you know why I put people on ignore after one post. That's the typical reaction on forums like this.

I actually put people who ignore who primarily insult others. Then I put people on ignore who are wasting time and not debating if I feel it's necessary. 

I can defend my positions and I do. I really don't have a problem defending my position.

Maybe some liberals are against voter IDs because they want to cheat. 

However you say Hillary cheated, did you back up your argument? No. Did you make a case for your argument? No. You merely said that she did something that hasn't been proven. 

Okay, I'll ask you one.

In the Second Amendment there is a right to bear arm. 

Amendment II: House of Representatives, Amendments to the Constitution

In this document, among others, they use the term "bear arms" synonymously with "render military service" and "militia duty".

The 2A is about the militia, the first part says "A well regulated militia..." 

They protect two things, the right of individuals to own weapons and the right of individuals to be in the militia so the militia has a ready supply of arms and personnel, the two things it needs.

However many people on the right claim the right to bear arms is the right to "carry arms" around with them in the streets. 

Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?


----------



## Moonglow

bodecea said:


> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?


A ghey love.....Past the bro section...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Hossfly said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not obligated to answer stupid questions, Deno.
Click to expand...


But asking whether you follow the Constitution is not a stupid question.


----------



## Lewdog

Deno said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
Click to expand...


Can you point out where in the Constitution it says in order to vote you have to have an ID?  If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?

Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.


----------



## Hossfly

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not obligated to answer stupid questions, Deno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But asking whether you follow the Constitution is not a stupid question.
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## Boss

frigidweirdo said:


> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?



Read the Federalist Papers and find out! Everything in the Constitution is explained in specific detail by the very people who wrote it. But apparently, that's too difficult or inconvenient for twerps like you... you'd rather parse out the text and find new interpretations or meanings to suit your agenda.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Boss said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Federalist Papers and find out! Everything in the Constitution is explained in specific detail by the very people who wrote it. But apparently, that's too difficult or inconvenient for twerps like you... you'd rather parse out the text and find new interpretations or meanings to suit your agenda.
Click to expand...


Here's a perfect example for you Deno, of someone on my ignore list. Can't get through a single paragraph without insulting. Doesn't use any evidence. Just says "all the answers are here" and that's it. No point in debating such a person, because they'll just annoy you. You'll never learn anything, never have a good debate.


----------



## Boss

Lewdog said:


> If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?



Yep. If you cannot prove who you are and that you legitimately have a right to vote, you shouldn't be allowed to vote. 



Lewdog said:


> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.



You can get a non-driver state ID. You need an ID to cash your Social Security check or buy cold medicine. There is no excuse for not having one to vote.


----------



## Boss

frigidweirdo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Federalist Papers and find out! Everything in the Constitution is explained in specific detail by the very people who wrote it. But apparently, that's too difficult or inconvenient for twerps like you... you'd rather parse out the text and find new interpretations or meanings to suit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a perfect example for you Deno, of someone on my ignore list. Can't get through a single paragraph without insulting. Doesn't use any evidence. Just says "all the answers are here" and that's it. No point in debating such a person, because they'll just annoy you. You'll never learn anything, never have a good debate.
Click to expand...


Yep... I'm on his ignore list... which is why he responded to me so quickly!


----------



## Lewdog

Boss said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. If you cannot prove who you are and that you legitimately have a right to vote, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a non-driver state ID. You need an ID to cash your Social Security check or buy cold medicine. There is no excuse for not having one to vote.
Click to expand...


And if you are poor, and you don't have a way to get to the state office to get one?  And if you don't cash a SS check?  And if you don't buy cold medicine?


----------



## Boss

frigidweirdo said:


> Just says "all the answers are here" and that's it.



I'll help you out.... Federalist 46


----------



## Zander

Lewdog said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. If you cannot prove who you are and that you legitimately have a right to vote, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a non-driver state ID. You need an ID to cash your Social Security check or buy cold medicine. There is no excuse for not having one to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are poor, and you don't have a way to get to the state office to get one?  And if you don't cash a SS check?  And if you don't buy cold medicine?
Click to expand...

You don't exist.....


----------



## Boss

Lewdog said:


> And if you are poor, and you don't have a way to get to the state office to get one? And if you don't cash a SS check? And if you don't buy cold medicine?




Maybe good hearted liberals can hire buses like they do at election time?


----------



## Deno

frigidweirdo said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it all, and you don't know it all.
> 
> It's funny how you think you know why I put people on ignore after one post. That's the typical reaction on forums like this.
> 
> I actually put people who ignore who primarily insult others. Then I put people on ignore who are wasting time and not debating if I feel it's necessary.
> 
> I can defend my positions and I do. I really don't have a problem defending my position.
> 
> Maybe some liberals are against voter IDs because they want to cheat.
> 
> However you say Hillary cheated, did you back up your argument? No. Did you make a case for your argument? No. You merely said that she did something that hasn't been proven.
> 
> Okay, I'll ask you one.
> 
> In the Second Amendment there is a right to bear arm.
> 
> Amendment II: House of Representatives, Amendments to the Constitution
> 
> In this document, among others, they use the term "bear arms" synonymously with "render military service" and "militia duty".
> 
> The 2A is about the militia, the first part says "A well regulated militia..."
> 
> They protect two things, the right of individuals to own weapons and the right of individuals to be in the militia so the militia has a ready supply of arms and personnel, the two things it needs.
> 
> However many people on the right claim the right to bear arms is the right to "carry arms" around with them in the streets.
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
Click to expand...

 


You seem to honest to be a liberal...

We all know hillary cheated bernie.

The deck was stacked from the get go...

donna brazile gave her debate questions...

This is all common knowledge..

Why do you deny it?

OK now on to your question about the second

amendment..

It's very simple.

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the

security of a free State, the right of the people to

keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

It means just what it says..

We have the right to a well regulated Militia.

We have the right to keep and bear arms,

and yes that does mean packing heat.

And these rights shall not be infringed.


----------



## Deno

frigidweirdo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Federalist Papers and find out! Everything in the Constitution is explained in specific detail by the very people who wrote it. But apparently, that's too difficult or inconvenient for twerps like you... you'd rather parse out the text and find new interpretations or meanings to suit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a perfect example for you Deno, of someone on my ignore list. Can't get through a single paragraph without insulting. Doesn't use any evidence. Just says "all the answers are here" and that's it. No point in debating such a person, because they'll just annoy you. You'll never learn anything, never have a good debate.
Click to expand...

 

That sounds like Chicken Shit.


----------



## Deno

Moonglow said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?
> 
> 
> 
> A ghey love.....Past the bro section...
Click to expand...

 

I love how you liberals use the gay thing for a slur

and you call us homophobes...


----------



## Moonglow

Deno said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?
> 
> 
> 
> A ghey love.....Past the bro section...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you liberals use the gay thing for a slur
> 
> and you call us homophobes...
Click to expand...

ghey it less than stereotypical gay..so you're meandering..


----------



## Deno

Lewdog said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point out where in the Constitution it says in order to vote you have to have an ID?  If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?
> 
> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.
Click to expand...

 

We all see through your bull shit..

You just want to cheat...

Is there anything in the Constitution about

credit card theft?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?
> 
> 
> 
> A ghey love.....Past the bro section...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you liberals use the gay thing for a slur
> 
> and you call us homophobes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ghey it less than stereotypical gay..so you're meandering..
Click to expand...


Yes but ghey and/or gay is....not as good as faggot


----------



## Lewdog

Deno said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point out where in the Constitution it says in order to vote you have to have an ID?  If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?
> 
> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We all see through your bull shit..
> 
> You just want to cheat...
> 
> Is there anything in the Constitution about
> 
> credit card theft?
Click to expand...


Where did I say I wanted to cheat?  You didn't answer the question... where in the Constitution that it talks about voting, does it say you have to have a government ID in order to vote?


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a special love?  A forbidden love?  A BFF love?
> 
> 
> 
> A ghey love.....Past the bro section...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you liberals use the gay thing for a slur
> 
> and you call us homophobes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ghey it less than stereotypical gay..so you're meandering..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but ghey and/or gay is....not as good as faggot
Click to expand...

I suppose I prefer maricón myself...sounds more exotic...


----------



## Pete7469

OldLady said:


> Hi, Deno.  You'll hate me.  I would love metal detecting though.  It's one of the things I thought of as the hurricane was about to hit Florida--doubloons!



Why do you always say that? Everyone likes you, at least everyone who matters. You're a little bit looney lib but you don't post useless bullshit. You speak your mind and even if I don't agree most of the time you've never posted something that was just utterly stupid. I think Deno will like you.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Deno said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 62 years old with the outlook of an 25 year old...
> 
> I was raised rough and I have made it to the top of the mountain...
> 
> My hobbies include metal detecting very old sites, fishing,
> 
> shooting guns, playing pool and making fools of liberals ....
> 
> I have been married for 39 years...with one grown daughter who
> 
> is 24 years old and just had a house built last year.
> 
> My wife and I both still work........
> 
> We have two big bad black German Sheperds
> 
> and a cat.... Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know it all, and you don't know it all.
> 
> It's funny how you think you know why I put people on ignore after one post. That's the typical reaction on forums like this.
> 
> I actually put people who ignore who primarily insult others. Then I put people on ignore who are wasting time and not debating if I feel it's necessary.
> 
> I can defend my positions and I do. I really don't have a problem defending my position.
> 
> Maybe some liberals are against voter IDs because they want to cheat.
> 
> However you say Hillary cheated, did you back up your argument? No. Did you make a case for your argument? No. You merely said that she did something that hasn't been proven.
> 
> Okay, I'll ask you one.
> 
> In the Second Amendment there is a right to bear arm.
> 
> Amendment II: House of Representatives, Amendments to the Constitution
> 
> In this document, among others, they use the term "bear arms" synonymously with "render military service" and "militia duty".
> 
> The 2A is about the militia, the first part says "A well regulated militia..."
> 
> They protect two things, the right of individuals to own weapons and the right of individuals to be in the militia so the militia has a ready supply of arms and personnel, the two things it needs.
> 
> However many people on the right claim the right to bear arms is the right to "carry arms" around with them in the streets.
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to honest to be a liberal...
> 
> We all know hillary cheated bernie.
> 
> The deck was stacked from the get go...
> 
> donna brazile gave her debate questions...
> 
> This is all common knowledge..
> 
> Why do you deny it?
> 
> OK now on to your question about the second
> 
> amendment..
> 
> It's very simple.
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the
> 
> security of a free State, the right of the people to
> 
> keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
> 
> It means just what it says..
> 
> We have the right to a well regulated Militia.
> 
> We have the right to keep and bear arms,
> 
> and yes that does mean packing heat.
> 
> And these rights shall not be infringed.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm a liberal.

I don't care whether Hillary cheated or not. 

I support a system of REAL CHOICE. Proportional Representation would not have Sanders or Hillary in the same party. It would have multiple parties that could choose their candidates however they choose, then on election day people can make their choice.

I really don't know why conservatives are talking about whether Hillary cheated Sanders in an election that has nothing to do with the Republicans at all. Their party, their choice. 

Whether questions were given to the candidate or not beforehand is neither here not there too. What's the point of the debate? Is it to trip up candidates or is it to find out what candidates think? Give them the questions, who cares?

The real issue is that there aren't enough viable candidates. 

All these points your brought up are there to keep people occupied so they don't ask the really important questions, like "why don't I have a real choice on election day?"

In Germany they vote FPTP (like the US) and PR on the same day. In September 8% of people changed their vote from FPTP to PR. With FPTP they voted for the larger parties, negative voting because they fear another party might get in if they don't vote for the big party, with PR they voted for the smaller parties. Much fairer.

But people don't talk about it because the rich money men who control govt, control advertising of politicians etc, they don't want change, therefore you don't want change either.



On to the Second Amendment. It's not that simple and you're wrong.

A) You don't have a right to a well regulated militia at all. The Amendment doesn't afford a right to a militia. 

B) The right to keep arms is the right to own a weapon. The right to bear arms is the right to be in the militia. Now, you provided no evidence for your claims at all. This is the problem.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Deno said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the founding fathers protect something that has nothing to do with the militia in an Amendment that has everything to do with the militia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Federalist Papers and find out! Everything in the Constitution is explained in specific detail by the very people who wrote it. But apparently, that's too difficult or inconvenient for twerps like you... you'd rather parse out the text and find new interpretations or meanings to suit your agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a perfect example for you Deno, of someone on my ignore list. Can't get through a single paragraph without insulting. Doesn't use any evidence. Just says "all the answers are here" and that's it. No point in debating such a person, because they'll just annoy you. You'll never learn anything, never have a good debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like Chicken Shit.
Click to expand...


Good for you. You go be all macho. I'll stick to using my head. 

Basically, you want to force me into a position where you're comfortable, so what you'll do is pull out the tactic of trying to make me feel like I should do things you way. But I can see it coming a long way off. I won't be forced to lower my standards, thank you very much.

Let me guy, you hate people who are "patriots" and "patriots" are people who follow YOUR definition of patriots.

People who wave Confederate flags, patriots or not patriots?

People who kneel during the national anthem, patriots or not patriots.

I'll give you some random statistics.

The Confederates were responsible for the deaths of 140,000 US military personnel.
The kneelers were responsible for the deaths of zero US military personnel.

Which one is more patriotic?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Deno said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this site then, another right winger who thinks they know it all, won't back up a single argument with evidence, believe, believe, believe and then use a variety of tactics to stop yourself looking like you don't actually know anything about the topic.
> 
> Great, just what this forum needs, I already have 100 people like you on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't know it all and neither do you....
> 
> I think the reason you put us on ignore is you
> 
> can't defend your position and you can't refute ours.
> 
> Lets see if we can't prove my point....
> 
> Why are liberals against voter id's ?
> 
> There is only one reason, it's to cheat just like
> 
> hillary did. Answer that question and feel free
> 
> to ask me one. Lets do a tit for tat debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for following the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I am....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point out where in the Constitution it says in order to vote you have to have an ID?  If a person doesn't drive... and they don't want to be "in the system" should they lose their right to vote?
> 
> Personally I think you should have to prove who you are... but fact is, voter ID laws is against poor people that don't drive, or have a use to go out and get an ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We all see through your bull shit..
> 
> You just want to cheat...
> 
> Is there anything in the Constitution about
> 
> credit card theft?
Click to expand...


Worried about whether people can cheat in elections, but not worried about whether people in Wyoming have 3 times more voting power than people in California. Or that only 12 states get to decide the US president, and the rest can go to hell.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hello Deno, I'm glad you joined, the liberals around here do what the fake media tells them to do so it's all pretty predictable, plenty of time for fun... enjoy..


----------



## Boss

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes, I'm a liberal.
> 
> I don't care whether Hillary cheated or not.



This says it ALL!


----------

